# Skateboarding to snowboarding



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive been skateboarding in my teen years in Florida but I recently moved to Seattle, WA and want to start snowboarding. I have a few questions for you guys:

1) What size/ type/ brand board should I get? I'm 6'2 and weigh around 180lbs
2) What brand type/ snow shoes should I get? I have size 13 shoes...
3) What's the best closest spot to snowboard in Seattle/ Tacoma area?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Heya, i can help ya with 1 & 2.
Skating is going to help your snowboarding. 
The kind of board and stuff depends on what you're willing to purchase honestly.

Lib-tech makes a great board called the skate-banana which is shaped like a skateboard, but runs a bit high.

I have size 13 feet also and ride 11.5 boots, go 1 size smaller than your shoe size on boots otherwise they'll be too big.

you'll probably want between a 159 & 160 board.

There are a lot of good binding and boots companies. I ride force bindings by union and they're really awesome. Vans boots too. Its up to you really, just do some research and figure out what you like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

well if this is ur first time snowboarding you will probably want to purchase a lower end board first. like a board around $200 cause if you don't like it. you will just waste ur money if you bought a really expensive one. if you really like it get used to it first with the board. then if your ready for more difficult stuff you should change because not all boards are meant for everything.

hope this helps

just to let ya kno i am no genius at skatebaording :laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Read Sedition's Equipment Guide http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/9131-sedition-s-equipment-guides.html



flightskate said:


> 1) What size/ type/ brand board should I get? I'm 6'2 and weigh around 180lbs


159 would be a good place to start. All mountain. RENT FIRST! 



flightskate said:


> 2) What brand type/ snow shoes should I get? I have size 13 shoes...


Go to a shop and try them on.... I recommend starting with a size thirteen and seeing if that is comfortable. They do break in so you'll probably end up with something slightly smaller than your shoe size. They should be snug when you buy them, but not cutting off circulation. 




YetisCanShred2 said:


> Skating is going to help your snowboarding.


In what way?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The only thing in common with Skateboarding and Snowboarding..Is the word Boarding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Bend your knees  That'll be where some of your skateboarding will come into play with snowboarding. There goes one similarity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

From personal experience my friends and I all snowboard and skateboard, skating coming first.

The balance and flow of skating as well as alot of the movements is pretty easily translated from pavement to snow.

My friends who are great skaters picked up snowboarding, having never done it before, and were spinning & hitting handrails within 2 days of starting easily.

All i'm saying is that if you're good at skating snowboarding is gonna be a lot more intuitive and definitely alot easier to pick up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Dropping into a bowl is similiar to getting off a ski lift if that's a good comparison.


----------

